# What have I gotten myself into?!



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

A while back, I started a discussion on how to persuade my parents to NOT breed their golden retriever- standard poodle mix. While I am in love with their dog, I do not support doodle breeding at all. I detest it.
So after a lot of work on my part, they ignored me as they usually do, and went ahead and bred her. She had a vet check and she had just turned 2. She had 9 puppies. They kept one, gave a few to friends and family, and sold the rest. 

This one particular puppy (who I had nicknamed "Sassy Pants" because of her extremely loud squeaking from the day she was born) had several buyers back out. Each time, my parents begged me to take her. I said no at least 4 times until she was the last puppy left without a home. 
Well, I can only say no to a puppy so many times before I break. Even my husband wanted me to say yes, and he thinks I'm crazy for wanting so many animals. And how many opportunities will I have to get a doodle that I actually like? Zero! Because my parents aren't breeding again and I would never in a million years buy a mixed breed. 
And all the grooming practice I'll get on her... And my Kallie dog just loves her. She's the opposite of Kallie in many ways. She's easy. Kallie has not been easy. She's friendly and silly, where Kallie is suspicious and serious. She's more docile and malleable, and wants to please, while Kallie is assertive and learns for her own fun, not mine. They have complimented each other so nicely. 

Again, I never thought I'd ever want a poodle mix and I'd never buy one. This just all just fell into place so well. And now maybe I can be more relevant around here because I have a half-poodle?  
So, meet Adelaide!

















Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Well Adelaide is definitely a cutie that's for sure, congratulations! After two months of gentle persuasion, I managed to talk my daughters significant other out of breeding his GSD just because she's nice, and now he's got an appointment to spay her.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

She is cute. So how much poodle is she?


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Summerhouse said:


> She is cute. So how much poodle is she?


Both parents are 1/2 golden retriever and 1/2 poodle. So she's half poodle. It will be interesting how her genes show though. She has a brother that my parents are keeping that looks like he is almost 100% golden retriever. 
This is her brother, Gent. 









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Oh wow what a difference. Just his ears look a bit big for a Goldie.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She's very pretty! Does her coat seem poodle-like? It looks it!


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> She's very pretty! Does her coat seem poodle-like? It looks it!


It is a little straighter than some of her siblings' but I'm hoping it gets curlier when it changes! Crossing my fingers, hoping for a miracle haha 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

kmart said:


> It is a little straighter than some of her siblings' but I'm hoping it gets curlier when it changes! Crossing my fingers, hoping for a miracle haha
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Oh I think it would be nice to have soft puppy type coat for life. 
Well, it would be tough for me to scissor , but you should be able to handle it ?


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

So cute!! Don't feel bad - a human being can only resist a puppy for so long. I'm pretty sure that's a law of nature.

I know the breeding story isn't great, and it isn't for most doodles...but really, the goldendoodles I've met are incredibly sweet dogs. What's done is done, it won't happen again, and you should be very happy with your baby.

Here's hoping her hair doesn't end up like my poodle-mix Archie's, by the way. He somehow got to the point where he has both coarse, curly hair _and_ super soft wavy hair at the same time, like he's permanently in the middle of coat change. I love his soft puppy-like hair, but the combination of the two is like a mat factory if I let it grow long. Here's hoping you get one or the other.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Both of the puppies are so cute and look more like Goldens to me. I disapprove of the breeding and that there are now 7 more potential producers out there, but can't help the heart melt of cute puppies. I know you did your best to talk your parents out of the idea and hope you don't have to "rescue" Gent too. Welcome Adelaide!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She's really really cute! Such a sweet expression on her face! Her brother is very handsome and if not for his ears, you'd never know he is half Spoo! 
BTW Molly has that soft coat (she half minipoo) and although it takes an excellent groomer to scissor her coat nicely, she has a coat that is thick and lush and everyone who touches her ends up burying their hands in her coat and saying "She's sooooo soft!" and can't stop petting her! LOL!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh my, she has such a serious look on her face, lol. But she's definitely a cutie! Congratulations! She definitely has the best home ever!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She's really a very pretty girl! I can't wait to hear/see what she grows into. 

I wish you guys many happy, healthy years together!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She looks adorable, no wonder she wiggled her way into your heart and home.


----------

